# Creaking and groaning



## nazgul99uk (May 31, 2009)

I took my 9-year-old Autotrail Scout (Mercedes base) for its MOT yesterday, which it passed without any problems. 

However, having driven it two miles back to the storage facility and parked up, a loud creaking and groaning noise started coming from underneath the vehicle. 

It was quite disconcerting, especially as the creaking then matched my footsteps as I walked back down the vehicle to investigate. I would say the creaking lasted for at least 20 or 30 seconds before finally stopping.

When I mentioned it to one of the mechanics, he said it was probably the vehicle settling back on its springs after having been up on the ramp in the garage while various tests were carried out during the MOT.

As I have very little mechanical knowledge myself, does this explanation sound feasible to other forum members? More to the point, should I be concerned?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Creaking and Groaning*

If it is the noise I think it is, Mercedes Sprinter Chassis <2006 are renowned for making that noise. They do it from new. It is the leaf Springs.

See if it settles down. They often do it when being reversed or forward after reverse.

TM


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It sounds feasible to me - I've heard that explanation before.


----------



## nazgul99uk (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for your advice - much appreciated


----------

